

Ask HN:Places to apply for machine learning? - apurva

I am currently pursuing my masters in CS with an inclination in machine learning from a reasonably well reputed university. With a reasonable background in AI, I wish to take up a summer internship in a related field.
Could people here guide me to apply to places they know for a fact employ machine learning techniques? Any help on this is greatly appreciated. Thanks...
======
nethergoat
The big guns like Google, Yahoo, and Microsoft are sure bets. Social networks
like Facebook and LinkedIn also have large ML teams and probably have decent
internship programs.

Many startups also have similar interships - try <http://ventureloop.com>

------
imurray
Obvious choices are big firms with machine learning research groups: Microsoft
Research, Yahoo Research, (Google, but I've had a poorer personal experience
getting people from there to tell me what they're doing)

You could search for funds and consultancies using machine learning. They are
out there.

Check out the sponsors of major machine learning conferences (e.g. ICML,
NIPS).

~~~
pgbovine
research labs typically only hire Ph.D. students as interns, not master's
students. an alternative choice might be start-ups who have a need for machine
learning (e.g., collaborative filtering for e-commerce). i can't imagine why
they would turn down a competent summer intern who didn't ask for equity.
perhaps ask around for YC companies who are hiring interns.

~~~
ephermata
This is true, but there are plenty of other teams within Microsoft (or Yahoo
or Google) that do applied machine learning. You probably won't end up with a
publication in a peer-reviewed conference, but you will learn about the state
of the art. Of course if the goal is improving your CV for application to a
PhD program, that may not help much.

------
johnmyleswhite
I have a friend who was an intern with Siemens in computer vision while
preparing for Ph.D. programs in machine learning. I would guess that other
companies that build medical imaging tools have similar divisions.

------
lrm242
Flightcaster - <http://www.flightcaster.com>

Hunch - <http://hunch.com>

------
apurva
great replies guys... some very good pointers, especially ventureloop was a
great find for me. thanks for the inputs again. probably another area for
others interested in the field are domains on finance (like imurray
suggested). i found <http://www.cerebellumcapital.com/> pretty cool. but no
internships, only jobs.

